# Clear Creek: Portion of US 6 to Close; Casinos Still Accessible



## shredder-scott (May 21, 2013)

Hi

Thank you for the update.

Can we count on updates from you on how the construction will effect us when we are on the river, and not in cars ?

scott


----------



## P2PTrail (Apr 14, 2014)

Good morning, Scott!

We will definitely post here whenever there are updates about impacts to the rafting and outdoor community. 

We have done so in the past, and will continue to do so as that season nears. 

Let us know if you have any questions. 


Thank you,
Public Information Team
Peaks to Plains Trail Project
303-569-9972
[email protected]


----------

